# Connexion internet NAS Synology



## rammstein (11 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème au niveau de mon NAS Synology DS413j en effet quand je me connecte sur l'interface DSM 5.0 je n'arrive pas à paramétrer internet et donc pas d'accès à Quick connect...

Voici ma config : Freebox révolution relier en ethernet à une time capsule puis mon NAS est connecté à ma time capsule en ethernet également. (ma time capsule est en mode pont)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut ouvrir des port mais je sais pas si dois les ouvrir au niveau de la time capsule ou au niveau de la freebox.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2014)

Je pense que tu trouveras plus facilement la réponse sur ce forum


----------



## rammstein (8 Juin 2014)

Après un essai sur le forum concerné je n'ai malheureusement pas eu de réponse... Du coup je reviens vers ce macgénération : Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2014)

ici ?


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Juin 2014)

rammstein a dit:


> Après un essai sur le forum concerné je n'ai malheureusement pas eu de réponse... Du coup je reviens vers ce macgénération : Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?



C très simple et plug 'n play : télécharge la derniere version du DSM . DSM 5.qqchose...
Ouvre ensuite" Easy internet" et laisse faire.. Ca ouvrira automatiquement l'ensemble des ports nécessaires. Voilà


----------

